# Petunia had Quads! OMG!



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Petunia kidded last night, my son had to deliver the first one with Petunia halfway in the barn! We got home for kids 2 - 4. We have 3 does and 1 buck, all with blue eyes! Little doe #3 is very small and weak, but we have been tube feeding her and she is still alive. I will post pics later today, spent the night in the barn b/c it was only 21 degrees and I wanted to make sure everybody stayed warm without burning the barn down. Feel like someone beat me with a ball bat! Exhausted!:kidred::kidred::kidred::kidblue: Mom is doing well, I think she'll be an excellent mother, and her udder is amazing!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

WOOOHOOOO Congrats!!!!
Fingers crossed doeling #3 makes it okay.
Can't wait for pics.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Congrats!! Prayers sent for all!! especially #3! 
Now get out there and take some pics!! lol


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey, Rhonda,
Here are the photos you sent me. Way to go, Petunia!!!! (and way to go Tyler for keeping his head and doing a GREAT job in a stressful situation). :thumbup:


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pics for me Tina! 

pic1 is doeling 1 & 2, 
pic2 is buckling (front) and doeling 1, 
pic3 is my son Tyler and doeling #3

got lots of pics, just can't get them to upload, but I'll keep trying.

Doeling #3 is eating around 5 cc of homemade milk relpacer every hour. When it warms up out side, I'm gonna try a bottle. Got heaters going and the warming box. They are all wearing their little sweaters, soooo cute! 
Kids and mom are doing well right now.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

AWESOME job Tyler!! awww I want babies, I so can't wait. Congrads on your beautiful babies!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!  :stars:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww so adorable!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Thats AWESOME!! They are BEAUTIFUL!! And what a GREAT JOB by TYLER!!
I KNOW YOUR VERY PROUD OF EVERYONE!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Congrats! And great job Tyler, you rock!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just fed #3 again, after taking almost 4 cc, she decided to stand up for a while! I am hoping she keeps improving and that she is strong enough now to have a bowel movement.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

rb555 said:


> Just fed #3 again, after taking almost 4 cc, she decided to stand up for a while! I am hoping she keeps improving and that she is strong enough now to have a bowel movement.


:fireworks:Glad she's doing better..


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! 4 and 3 does woo hoo. Good job momma and humans. :dance:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Way to go Petunia! They are way to cute. I'm glad #3 is getting stronger!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

yippie :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations, they're beautiful! Awesome job Tyler!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great job, Petunia!!


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

wow congrats they are beautiful


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful and great job Tyler! Hope #3 continues to improve.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations X 4! They're so cute


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats! And can you send Tyler to me when my goat is due? I think he has great baby-luck! I want does too  bet you are a proud mama


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Amazing on all parts! Enjoy !


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

YAAAAAY!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Geez she made you wait a while!! Little stinker!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Hows the little doe doing?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , they are beautiful


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

MOgoatlady said:


> Congrats! And can you send Tyler to me when my goat is due? I think he has great baby-luck! I want does too  bet you are a proud mama


He'd gladly come if you have good deer hunting around there! He's got the fever, left the morning after the kids were born for a hunting trip with his Grandpaw. I stilll have another doe who will kid shortly and told him I would need his expertice, he said the next ones were all mine! LOL!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

KID #3 UPDATE:

She had two bowel movements and now they are yellow, has upped her intake to between 40 -60 cc at feeding time, her sucking reflex is strong and now drinks from a bottle, she lets me know when she's hungry and she is standing for longer periods of time and taking a few more steps. 

I hope to get her to nurse from mom today now that she can suck. I put her up to Petunia's nose every time I went to the barn yesterday (every 1 to 2 hours) and Petunia licked her, so hopefully she will let her nurse today.

Yahoo! So glad she is improving so quickly! I still can't post pics myself, Hopefully Tina will post them when I e-mail them to her later today.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's wonderful news! I hope she conitues to improve.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

rb555 said:


> KID #3 UPDATE:
> 
> Yahoo! So glad she is improving so quickly! I still can't post pics myself, Hopefully Tina will post them when I e-mail them to her later today.


Sure! No problem!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

#3 just nursed from mom! Gonna supplement her a little to make sure she gets enough to grow on. So relieved that mom took her!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I'm so glad that I get to look at other people's babies while I'm waiting so impatiently for mine. I'm so happy doe#3 is getting stronger!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Rhonda sent me some new, fluffy pictures of the quads. I'm posting from my phone, though, so she'll have to let you know who's who. I remember that the absolutely adorable little girl in the sweater is the little runt, Nym, and the darker buckskin in the photo by himself is the buckling, Alphie. Soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting my pics Tina!

These kids are doing great. Nym (#3) is nursing well from momma, and now refuses to take a bottle. I was hoping to help Petunia out a little by supplementing a couple of kids, but they all refuse the bottle. I hope additional food, water and Goat Aid for Petunia will keep her from getting too run down.

 *Thanks everyone for your support during my first kidding!* Glad to have it under my belt, so thankful that the deliveries were easy for my girls and that all kids are healthy!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh Dear God are those tiny little angels adorable !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I cant believe how TINY they are !!!
Me , being a new Nigie owner , for a full almost 20 hours , cant wait to possibly think of breeding my little princess , lol. ( she's only a baby 

Congrats to you ,and wishing health to all the new angels and their momma


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

The kids are looking great!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh Dear God are those tiny little angels adorable !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I cant believe how TINY they are !!!
> Me , being a new Nigie owner , for a full almost 20 hours , cant wait to possibly think of breeding my little princess , lol. ( she's only a baby
> 
> Congrats to you ,and wishing health to all the new angels and their momma


The quads are quite a bit smaller than the twins. My smallest quad weighed 2.1 pounds, and the largest 4.3 pounds. The biggest twin weighed in at 5 1/2 pounds, and looks sooo much healthier than the biggest quad. When I first bred these girls, I wanted as many babies as possible, but now, seeing how little my runt is and how tired Petunia is, I think twins are the best number of kids for me and my girls, too bad I don't really have a say in the matter!:worried:

But, I've gotta say, those tiny kids are so full of life that spending a few minuntes with them is the best therapy for a rough day! I love baby goat kisses!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

They are so sweet looking, I just want to cuddle them LOL.


----------

